# Epidemic of chronic disease and Epigenetics



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2020)

This is fascinating


View: https://youtu.be/ReCvreRPdeY


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2020)

Could you give us a slightly more detailed summary!  

(I have lots of people telling me that I will '_love_' x/y/z and then discover that I _don't_. There are only so many videos that I want to start watching in any given day... )


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Could you give us a slightly more detailed summary!


Yes please - it's nearly 17 mins long is that video.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2020)

It also explains why children born into poverty have shorter lives whilst explaining why more affluent families have greater longevity.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2020)




----------

